# Template Engine



## Dog86 (29. Jun 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte mir jmd. eine gute Template Engine empfehlen für die Benutzung unter JSP? Ich komme aktuell von PHP und benutze dort Smarty als template engine.

Gibt es für JSP etwas ähnliches?

Wäre für Tipps udn Empfehlungen sehr dankbar.

Grüße
Dog


----------



## fastjack (29. Jun 2010)

Velocity vielleicht: 

Velocity - The Velocity JSP Tag Library


----------



## Antoras (2. Jul 2010)

Ich finde, dass die JSTL und die Expression Language (EL) für Templates vollkommen ausreichen.

Hier findest du noch eine Übersicht über Template-Engines.


----------

